# Sears Flightliner



## indianabikeman (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a ladies Sears Flightliner.  It is serial number 463110 089034. Can anyone tell me its age and anything about it.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2010)

46311 is the catalog # of a 1963 Ladies' Flightliner. Usually, the # stamped on the bike has an extra digit at the end, often a 0. 63 was the last year that Sears bikes carried the JC Higgins name officially.


----------



## indianabikeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for your information 
The bike in question took first place in the Hoosier Classic and Antique Bicycle Club winter swap meet unrestored category

indianabikeman


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool! Maybe get some pics on so we can all check it out!


----------

